# Power cable on a Gaggia Classic



## AdamMag (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey folks,

I got a Classic about a year ago (which I'm more than happy with) and it came with a European power plug and an adaptor for a British socket.

The problem is that the plug is increasingly temperamental - to the point that the slightest tap kills power to it - and I can even hear a crackling sound which suggests some dodgy connections inside.

I'm wondering if I can just replace the entire cord/flex with one that already has a British plug on the end - removing the need for an adaptor altogether... or will that cause voltage issues? Am I better off just getting a new adaptor and seeing if that solves the problem?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Pedro083 (Nov 16, 2011)

Europe has the same voltage as UK at 230v so just use a new lead


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Or just put a UK 13a plug on the end of the lead you have


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

or use a kettle lead


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

or send an email to Philips explaining that adapted power leads do not meet uk legislation - anyone for a class action lawsuit







http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34402483


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

They are a standard lead. Usually kettle one is ok. Or snip end off and fit UK plug.


----------



## AdamMag (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks folks - I cut the end off and fitted a UK plug... I'm now having a separate (unrelated) issue with the machine but that's a topic for another thread!


----------

